# Meeting with Giovanni Pinarello



## Aussie Carl (Jan 11, 2006)

After visiting Europe for the final week of Tour de France in the Alpes I had a bit of time afterwards to head to Treviso, the home of Pinarello. 

Unfortunately I was unable to get a tour of the factory which was closed because of the summer holidays, however, I still came away pretty happy in that I was able to meet Giovanni still serving in the Pinarello shop(!) He was kind enough to sign my jersey for me and step outside for a photo with myself and my bike.

Although it was difficult to communicate due to the language barrier I have to say he came across as one of natures true gentlemen. The way he held my bike and checked the brakes showed he still has a great love of his companies creations and cycling in general. 

It was definitely an honour to meet him - long may he reign!


----------



## Lt. (Jun 2, 2005)

Awesome meeting!

Did you take advantage of the 50% off sale?


----------



## LJ1 (May 6, 2006)

Nice picture.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

Awesome indeed!!! 

And to reiterate, did you take advantage of the 50% of sale? I can't believe 50%!?!?!? I wouldn't mind getting a 3K bike for 1.5K, unless that word under 50% doesn't mean bikes or everything.


----------



## Aussie Carl (Jan 11, 2006)

I was already well over my weight limit for the flight home so no opportunity for any purchases other than the jersey that Giovanni signed for me. 

The shop isn't as grand as I thought the headquarters would be. It is actually two shops the front shop is for cycling and the one on the other side of the street is geared more towards clothing and shoes for outdoor activites such as hiking/camping. The front store isn't very large and only had about a dozen bikes maximum - far less than most of my LBS's. Mind you, not many stores have an original Miguel Indurain time trial bike in the front window!


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

Aussie Carl said:


> I was already well over my weight limit for the flight home so no opportunity for any purchases other than the jersey that Giovanni signed for me.
> 
> The shop isn't as grand as I thought the headquarters would be. It is actually two shops the front shop is for cycling and the one on the other side of the street is geared more towards clothing and shoes for outdoor activites such as hiking/camping. The front store isn't very large and only had about a dozen bikes maximum - far less than most of my LBS's. Mind you, not many stores have an original Miguel Indurain time trial bike in the front window!


The shop has been there forever and is now actually more roomy than years ago. Nane used to have an office in the back of the shop near the rear exit. Nane lives above the sporting goods shop. Had you gone out the back door of the bike shop and turned right down the alley, you would have found a small mechanic's shop where there are invariably at least a few team bikes. Next to the mechanic's shop there is also a large gate that lets you into the Pinarello in-town warehouse. I've been all through this warehouse and there are some very interesting bikes to be found there.

As for the question about the discounts, in Italy it is traditional to have a sale that starts in July and runs into late August (In the past, this was the only time the shops were legally permitted to hold sales!) The word under the photo affretatevi means Hurry! The 50% sale does not mean everything in the shop but rather only selected items.


----------



## sanzan (Mar 18, 2008)

i met giovanni in 2005 at the store in treviso ...


----------



## jpaine (May 13, 2007)

That is great...one of the things I like most about cycling is the passion that people have for the sport. I am going to the Italian Cycling Center in June and hope to visit this store while I am there!
cheers,

Jeff


----------



## sanzan (Mar 18, 2008)

jpaine said:


> That is great...one of the things I like most about cycling is the passion that people have for the sport. I am going to the Italian Cycling Center in June and hope to visit this store while I am there!
> cheers,
> 
> Jeff


treviso is a really nice town. here are some pics ... http://home.sprit.org/sanzan/gallery2/v/reisen/grado2005/treviso/

... and the pinarello store is wunderful!!


----------

